# THE UPWARD SPIRAL - zeal leads to more zeal



## Pergamum (Aug 29, 2009)

*THE UPWARD SPIRAL 

How missions zeal leads to missions zeal, which leads to missions zeal*


*Missions zeal leads to missions sending, which leads to missions news and missionary visits, which leads to missions zeal*

A zeal for missions in local churches leads to churches sending missionaries. This leads to churches supporting and then sending missionaries themselves. This leads to missions news and visits by missionaries and a heartfelt commitment by local congregations as they personally “own” the missionary task. This leads to missions zeal, which, again, leads to missions sending….

An upward spiral!

There is a truth in missions history, and it is this: God often calls missionaries by means of other missionaries. God often draws people into involvement in missions by means of involvement in missions. 

Because of this, I have been very busy on the road!

As a missionary passes through local congregations, speaks and makes missions real to people, God often chooses this particular time to plant the missionary call in the listener’s soul. God often implants the missionary call into a soul after exposure to another missionary – like a virus! 

I have a goal to mobilize and recruit more missionaries. I long to help fill some of the vast needs that I see every day overseas. My heart aches and I have wept over things that I have seen. I want you to come and weep with me; and also work!

I am aware that God works by means. One means by which God calls missionaries into service is by bringing a real, live missionary to talk to a church. For some reason, there are many Christians who want to serve in missions, but their ideas about possible missions service floats in their minds in a fuzzy way that is not actionable until a real, live missionary can be consulted. It often seems that, to make missions actionable, it takes the presence of a missionary, someone who people can see, hear, and ask questions to. Then, missions becomes real, tangible and doable. 

I know that I am not eloquent or flashy. I think these deficiencies are actually advantageous to my task. How? This lack of smoothness allows people to see me for who I am, an imperfect servant whom God is using to advance His Kingdom. These deficiencies that others see in me might, in fact, embolden others to serve in missions; “If he can serve, certainly I can serve too.” And if the Lord is pleased to use even this aspect of my service, then I rejoice.

So, please join this upward spiral with me. Tell people about missions. Send me your questions. Let me speak to your group about missions. Put people into contact with me. If they are not impressed with me, then so much the better because, if I can serve, maybe they can too!

Pray that this virus would spread!


----------



## ewenlin (Aug 29, 2009)

When will you be passing by Singapore again?


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 29, 2009)

The end of January


----------

